# Crazyness at one of our foster homes



## cubbysan (Mar 13, 2007)

mylissyk said:


> One of the foster homes for GRRNT is a lady that owns a dog daycare and boarding facility. She lives at her daycare, actually lives there. A lot of her clients have gotten very spoiled by that fact and have really abused the knowledge that she is on site. They've called her at 10 or 11 pm and after coming back from out of town and wanted to pick up their dog that night.
> 
> They are only open from 5 pm to 7 pm on Sundays for pick up from boarding. Last week, one of her clients came to the facility on Sun. during the day, and when they were not there he called her landlord and demanded that the landlord unlock the building so he could go in and get his dog! And the landlord was going to do it too, actually tried to unlock the door, and would have except they had just had new locks put in the doors and the landlord didn't have the new key yet. Can you imagine what could have happened if the landlord and the dog owner had gone in and started opeing doors to the play rooms?!!
> 
> People are insane. Every business has normal hours of operation, you can't just go in anytime you want to! I couldn't believe it. Plus, wasn't it toally illegal for the landlord to unlock their business and allow someone to enter the premises while they were closed and not there?!!


I would think a law was broken there. I thought a landlord had to give 24 hours notice to enter a premises.

A stranger going in the daycare could have caused total chaos, and the sad part is your friend would have been responsible.


----------



## gold'nchocolate (May 31, 2005)

As much as those people wanted their dog, it wasn't fair to every other dog that was also boarding. What if something had happened to the other dogs???? That is scary to think about.


----------



## KatzNK9 (Feb 27, 2007)

Wow! That was definitely a boneheaded move by the landlord. What if he gave somebody another person's dog? What if? OMG, a zillion things could have gone wrong.


----------

